# Decision making Fatigue



## yaasir (3/7/18)

Hi guys

If anyone can explain to me please..
Before I go buy a squonk setup, i'd just wanna know if its really worth buying coming from dual coil builds with good mod setups.. then going to single coils coz i've heard that the flavour is better. 
I am aware there's a lot to understand and to do in order to get your desired flavour experience coupled with a good vapour production. 
But how much more different is it... squonking?

In your honest opinion, is it worth it?
Also knowing that unregulated sqounk mods can be a little more dangerous, if you not really experienced in coil building.. 
good regulated squonk mods are a rare find, and if found then expensive. Is it still worth going for, for those experienced in squonking and normal rta setups please help.

Regards
Yaasir


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/18)

@yaasir each of us appreciate different ways of vaping... but if I'm really honest there is nothing that comes close to a Dvarw DL with a Ni80 Alien of around the 0.3Ω to 0.4Ω running at 28 watts on a DNA75C wicked with Titanium Fibre Cotton and Red Pill inside.

All my other setups are nice and some look fantastic and are rare and hard to get but my go to setup I use 95% of the time is this. And in fact if I didn't love testing new gear and interfacing with the community then it would be the only setup I would ever need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/18)

Squonking is basically using a dripper (RDA), but dripping from the bottom with a handy bottle full of juice. I have quite a few RTAs, but do prefer my bottom fed RDA's. It is just easier and more convenient for me. And more juice on tap than RTAs can hold.

Flavourwise, it depends on the RDA you use, but the days are gone that a RDA was automatically better for flavour than a RTA. 

For my money the best regulated squonking device atm is the Vandyvape Pulse 80W . Been using it for about 2 months now, without any problems. The new Pico Squeeze 2 also looks good, but too heavy for my money - 227g vs the 83g for the Pulse 80W.

For unregulated I use Reos.

The BF RDAs I use are the Origin Little 16 (OL16) and the Chalice IV, but they are not freely available. The Vape Guy may have some clone OL16s. From what I have read here the Recurve is good, but not for MTL - more for DL.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (3/7/18)

Judging by the amount of Vandy Vape Pulse 80W mods doing the rounds in the classifieds (just to confirm, there are none. Zip. One pops up for 3 seconds then it's gone), I would say that that would be a pretty awesome starting point i.t.o. getting into squonking. I've been on the lookout for one for some time now and see that I'm just going to bite the bullet and buy one from a vape shop like everyone else. Squonking it exactly 100% the same as regular dripping from a vape experience point of view, only sans-actual-dripping and with roughly half the max available power output in many cases thanks to one of the battery bays now being occupied by a juice reservoir, ergo if you absolutely insist on building dual nichrome pentacore aliens and getting out of your car through a vape cloud like a rock show is about to start, then do the Johnny and keep walking.

Some pro's and cons off the bat for operation Pulse 80W: Let's start with the obvious, 800-900 randelas for a robust regulated squonk is not bad at all. Now 80W is by no measure a low power device, BUT it's driven by a single battery and unless you're forking out the extra dosh with your purchase to get yourself a 20700 to go with it, you'll be using your old 18650's with the adaptor which will last like half a day at 80W, IF that long. That being said, you can gooi a very good looking single ni80 alien in there and vape at 50W-ish, thus prolonging your battery life whilst at the same time maximising the flavour you'll be getting out of whatever BF atty you choose to use in there. In my case I'll be using the Drop I have sitting at home now that my wife has discarded it in lieu of the Recoil Rebel I foolishly left laying around the house and thus lost to the opposition accordingly

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## yaasir (3/7/18)

Thank you both. That settles my mind a bit. I will still consider squonking just so that I know I'm not missing out on anything. But now I'm not in so much of a rush. Love to do research and see what i's best for me. Just dumping cash on to something that you not gonna enjoy cam get depressing.

Love you all.
Regards
Yaasir


----------



## boxerulez (3/7/18)

yaasir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone can explain to me please..
> Before I go buy a squonk setup, i'd just wanna know if its really worth buying coming from dual coil builds with good mod setups.. then going to single coils coz i've heard that the flavour is better.
> ...


Nothing beats regulated mod with good rta, especially from where you are coming, you will be left disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/18)

yaasir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone can explain to me please..
> Before I go buy a squonk setup, i'd just wanna know if its really worth buying coming from dual coil builds with good mod setups.. then going to single coils coz i've heard that the flavour is better.
> ...


Hi @yaasir , I have always been a single coil man my vaping career, so I cannot really comment on the move from double coils.

Squonking is an adventure in its own right, and a extremely satisfying one at that. I started out on RTA’s and now own two Reo’s, a Pico squeeze, a Coppervape and a Furyan. In each instance each of then gives me a different experience with a different rda and loads of flavour. The above list consists of only mech squonkers, except the Pico which is a hybrid. As long as you stay above 0.25 to 0.3 range you should be fine , no chain vaping though. Battery safety in looking for problems is maybe even more important info.

Regulated mods are not that difficult to find, ok, yes, if you want to buy second hand. Talk to your vape shop and have them show you some options. I quite like the Pulse 80w that is regulated, as well as the RSQ, both excellent squonkers in my eyes. I believe you are going to have a harder time finding an RDA. Biggest pluses for me is excellent taste, and juice capacity. Virtually double that of any RTA. 

Is it worth it, imho definately, but you may not like it, so keep an open mind and give it a try. It’s a whole new branch of vaping, and you should experience it at least once. Maybe ask someone if you can use their squonker for a while at a vape meet, or have a coffee with one so that you can experience it firsthand before investing and then not liking it.

Many happy clouds to you.


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

boxerulez said:


> Nothing beats regulated mod with good rta, especially from where you are coming, you will be left disappointed.


Depending on what you're looking for I suppose. If flavour is a side note then definitely this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Depending on what you're looking for I suppose. If flavour is a side note then definitely this.


Hence I advised GOOD rta, there are a select few out there that keep up and exceed the general population of RDA's we like to use.


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

yaasir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone can explain to me please..
> Before I go buy a squonk setup, i'd just wanna know if its really worth buying coming from dual coil builds with good mod setups.. then going to single coils coz i've heard that the flavour is better.
> ...


What setup do you currently prefer? Pretty sure someone will be able to use that as a reference to assist with 1st Squonk setup.

My 1st was a vandyvape pulse and a dead rabbit. When I walked into the shop I had no idea what either of this was and I won't change a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

boxerulez said:


> Hence I advised GOOD rta, there are a select few out there that keep up and exceed the general population of RDA's we like to use.


True; also not a lot of new vapers that immediately jumps into the HE world.


----------



## boxerulez (3/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> True; also not a lot of new vapers that immediately jumps into the HE world.


Meh HE smhaychee, Check out steamcrave RTA's for flavour.


----------



## Steyn777 (3/7/18)

boxerulez said:


> Meh HE smhaychee, Check out steamcrave RTA's for flavour.


It has actually been intriguing me for some reason for a while. Bigger juice capacity while traveling. Have not gone into the flavour research though but colour me intrigued.


----------



## Dietz (3/7/18)

Any one here have any experience with the Wismec Luxotic Squonker?
I am considering getting this one.

PS. Sorry dont mean to derail/hijack this thread.


----------



## SHiBBY (3/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Any one here have any experience with the Wismec Luxotic Squonker?
> I am considering getting this one.
> 
> PS. Sorry dont mean to derail/hijack this thread.



I had considered the Luxotic on account of it being even cheaper than the Pulse 80W (R599!) however I don't like the mystery around exactly what's happening under the hood. They throw "100W maximum output" around like a hot potato which on face value makes it appear to be a 100W reg box mod, but make no mention of a chip nor any possible adjustment of wattage on the device. A little investigation has led me to terms like "hybrid" meaning it's "kinda regulated", however no screen nor means to adjust the output or anything else. So it's a protected mech or something along those lines. I don't grand that level of mystery one day before Independence Day. I don't want to become just another firework in the background.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (3/7/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I had considered the Luxotic on account of it being even cheaper than the Pulse 80W (R599!) however I don't like the mystery around exactly what's happening under the hood. They throw "100W maximum output" around like a hot potato which on face value makes it appear to be a 100W reg box mod, but make no mention of a chip nor any possible adjustment of wattage on the device. A little investigation has led me to terms like "hybrid" meaning it's "kinda regulated", however no screen nor means to adjust the output or anything else. So it's a protected mech or something along those lines. I don't grand that level of mystery one day before Independence Day. I don't want to become just another firework in the background.


Thanks, Yes Ive watcheda few reviews and it seems to be a regulated mech mod, or unregulated regulated box mod . Its like a mech, but with safety cutoffs and chips and stuff?

I ask as I ahve a $50 voucher for Heaven gifts, but cant decide on what I want. The luxotic Squonker seems to be what Im looking for?
There is not much choice in terms of "brands I would like to buy"...


----------



## SHiBBY (3/7/18)

Dietz said:


> ...it seems to be a regulated mech mod, or unregulated regulated box mod . Its like a mech, but with safety cutoffs and chips and stuff?...



I suppose on paper it's rater safer as the average run of the mill mech with zero protection, implied or otherwise. I just don't want to do a surprise one-man-flashmob like this bra. I like knowing exactly what's happening in my mod   

EDIT: My gif won't show, which sucks. It's HERE.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/7/18)

yaasir said:


> Hi guys
> 
> If anyone can explain to me please..
> Before I go buy a squonk setup, i'd just wanna know if its really worth buying coming from dual coil builds with good mod setups.. then going to single coils coz i've heard that the flavour is better.
> ...


If you have a mate who has a squonk setup, ask to try it for a day or a few hours at least.
Squonking is great, but like most things vape related, the experience Will differ from person to person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (3/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Any one here have any experience with the Wismec Luxotic Squonker?
> I am considering getting this one.
> 
> PS. Sorry dont mean to derail/hijack this thread.


Really enjoying mine. I got the kit with the Tobinho RDA.
With the right coil (fast ramping) it’s an excellent setup for squonking. Small, compact, well built and performs very, very well. I find the Tobhino RDA far more squonk friendly than my Hadaly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (3/7/18)

I am surprised no one recommended the Gbox ??


----------



## jm10 (3/7/18)

Regulated Mod with a good rta always worked for me, i went through squonking, mechs/regulated, rdas until i came full round back to reg mod with a rta. Only thing that changed was i added a good mtl tank to my daily. 

But i do miss my Hadaly, it was actually a pretty forgiving rda even when i was just a beginner. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaasir (3/7/18)

Pixstar said:


> If you have a mate who has a squonk setup, ask to try it for a day or a few hours at least.
> Squonking is great, but like most things vape related, the experience Will differ from person to person.


From where I'm at, not many are so advanced in vaping and stick to their standard setups. so it'll probably be me to give it a go and if I like it they'll kinda follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (3/7/18)

Thank you all for the extensive info in regard to squonking. Will definitely get one to add to collection.
Just making up my mind to get what's visually satisfying to the eye and does somewhat a good job to deliver the flavour.

Regards
Yaasir


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/7/18)

Definitely look into 21700 squonkers if you take this route . 18650 ones are just not worth all the battery changing . a nice single coil rda and you will really enjoy it . I love my rtas for being out and about . but a good sqounk setup just feels like the best of all worlds in 1 . juice capacity , flavour , ease of wicking. If you get a Squonk definitely get yourself the arctic dolphins v2 bottles with side filling . this makes filling the bottle breeze without actually taking it out the squonk.


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/7/18)

Faiyaz Cheulk
[QUOTE="Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am surprised no one recommended the Gbox ??


Quite huge probably why

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

